# D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual



## Morrus

*D&D 5E Monster Manual*

Product information... View for more details


----------



## Henrix

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

This is a very good MM.I would have given it five stars if the monster descriptions had been longer and more detailed.They are better than the one in the 4e MM, but shorter than 3e. And not at all as good as many of the 2e texts.


----------



## Neuroglyph

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

It’s possible that the new 5th Edition D&D Monster Manual might very well be the grandest MM ever produced for this RPG. Certainly, the D&D Monster Manual is physically one of the sturdiest designs -not all of the old MM’s were so well made as anyone who owned a 2nd Edition Monster Manual can tell you. And from a writing and illustration perspective, this new D&D Monster Manual is wonderful to read and contains some downright amazing new renderings of iconic fantasy monsters.


----------



## Patrick McGill

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Overall, the story content within this book will leave it’s mark on the RPG industry for a very long time to come. Many creatures come away almost reinvented, or simply revitalized, making you think deeply about monsters that have simply been sitting in the tool shed this whole time.

So this volume serves both the purpose as a reference tool, but also as an idea producer. Simply flipping through it and reading a random entry can bring forth a wealth of adventure and session ideas. It is really only a shame that we still have to wait until December(!) in order to effectively use this book to it’s fullest potential.

So, until the Dungeon Masters Guide is released, I can safely say that for me the future of this edition is bright indeed. I just hope that the staggered release schedule that they chose to do, ostensibly due to wanting to give each book a good round of review and editing, won't hurt the edition right out of the gate. I do believe some may feel that this volume goes hand in hand with the one coming, and is thus a lesser thing during the interim. We shall see.


----------



## Americancyco

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Overall I like the book there are a few things I would to change like making undead templates but not enough to make me upset I ot the book.


----------



## Waller

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

A truly gorgeous Monster Manual which you can enjoy reading or referencing.  Plenty of ecology and wonderful art. Best looking MM ever, and almost as useful as the 2E Monstrous Compendiums.


----------



## Morrus

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

This is an excellent Monster Manual.  It doesn't have a monsters-by-CR chart, but there are various fan-made ones around the web. Other than that, it's very attractive fun to read.


----------



## bigdill23

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

The artwork alone makes this manual worth owning. The dragons are superb, the balor is fantastic, and the Tarrasque is simply terrifying. My biggest complaint, is that there's no list of the monsters by anything other than alphabetical order. Thankfully, I was able to find a list based on challenge rating (http://media.wizards.com/2014/downloads/dnd/MM_MonstersCR.pdf). A list based on size, or AC, or HP would have been nice, as well. But, overall, this is a very nice monster manual.


----------



## ashockney

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Should this be rated separately by players and DM's?  I'm guessing most DM's will be 4 or 5 stars, and most players will be 1 or 2 stars!  Brilliant!


----------



## koga305

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

This book is amazing. The monsters are fantastically illustrated and their writeups are overflowing with great adventure hooks. In my experience they are all more-or-less mechanically balanced and fun to run as well. It lacks an index of monsters by challenge rating, but there's one on the website to download so it's not a big issue.


----------



## Weird Dave

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

The Monster Manual for the new 5th edition of Dungeons & Dragons is gorgeous to behold and filled to the seams with useful information. Up to this point, my favorite D&D monster book had been the 2nd edition Monstrous Manual, simply for the amount of content crammed into that book. This one distilled that wall of text for each entry into usable chunks, while maintaining easy to use stat blocks and gorgeous art, propelling it into my favorite monster book slot. So much great stuff. So much usefulness.


----------



## Hand of Evil

*3 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Monsters are the standard fare, other than updating stats nothing new and that is fine but it is not going to get you a 5.  Give me a size comparison chart, some monster motivations and tactics!


----------



## Leif

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

...because it follows too closely on the heels of 4E, on which I spent MUCH money, that I now wish I had back.  But, the book is quite good, although it is 80%+ just a re-hash of every MM that's ever been published for D&D.  Nice presentation of the 'same old, same old' though.  Decent beat and you can dance to it.  Awfully pricey, though, now that I think about it.*  Actually, I would have reduced my rating to a 3 out of 5 if there was a way to do so.


* -- I long for the good old days when a brand new MM cost $12.00 + sales tax!  I mean, I know, times change, and everything, but I really don't think the book is worth three times as much now as it was then.


----------



## SharnDM

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

If you're going to run a 5th Edition Game you're going to need this book. The fact that it is also a gorgeous piece of work, captivating to anyone who gives it a read through is just icing on the cake. Wizard’s has taken their typical MM framework and embellished a lot more on the Lore side of a monster description and I think things are better for it. Glaring omissions are indexes that help DMs list creatures by CR, habitat, etc. Please read my full review if you want to get a deeper cut. http://melsmifgames.wordpress.com/2014/10/09/the-dd-monster-manuel-hundreds-of-bestial-flavors/


----------



## Alphastream

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

I was prepared to be disappointed in this book, especially given how very good the recently released 13th Age Bestiary is - and the 13th Age Bestiary is fantastic because it is such a departure from typical monster books.And yet, the D&D team managed to create their own departure, all while building upon the best of the past. The 5E Monster Manual is dripping with lore, covered in fantastic imaginative artwork, and full of invigorating ideas. This is one of the finest RPG books I've ever owned, for sure.


----------



## Nojo509

*3 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Good luck finding that right challenge rating creature or the perfect monster to be found in the mountains. The only organization is alphabetical. That said, some nice monsters with great art.


----------



## SpaceOtter

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Beautiful art, a collection of the quintessential monsters that make D&D what it is, and monster lore that often inspires adventure concepts. Could it have used a section organising monsters by type, by location, and by CR? Yes, but one part of that is already free to download, and the rest is easy to find. Ultimately minor quibbles on what is certainly the best official D&D MM since 2e's Monstrous Manual.


----------



## RichGreen

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Beautiful art & layout, great selection of monsters, and lots of D&D lore and story hooks. And modrons! What more could you ask for?


----------



## Dice4Hire

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Not sue Im gonna play 5E much but this book is gorgeous and has tons of nice info.


----------



## Wolfskin

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

I love 5e MM, especially when it comes down to its inspiring fluff, though in my opinion the new statblock format could be better and some of the same-species monsters (such as dragons and giants) could've been streamlined a lot without repeating necessary information. The book fills its purpose, though- lot of monsters, beautiful art and inspiring writing.


----------



## Nebulous

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Fun to read and well laid out, this is a great addition to the game.  Loses a star for some, probably too many, monsters falling into a "vanilla camp" where they lack enough interesting options. Easily fixable, but it takes time and forethought by the DM. Otherwise an excellent example of things to come for 5e.Here's hoping that the Monster Manual 2 is even bigger and badder than this one.


----------



## CrimsonStar75

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Well organized and featuring beautiful artwork, the new MM makes playing/DMing D&D fun and easy.  Having all of the pertinent stats listed in an easy to read format allows for quick "pick-up" games.  If my regular game can't meet, at the last minute it's simple to thumb through the book and toss some monsters at a party without getting slowed down by paperwork.


----------



## chibi graz'zt

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Ah, the ultimate MM!! This book is a jewel of beauty. It is truly the most spectacularly illustrated MM (or Bestiary for that matter) to ever be published. Each monster gets its own page (or multiple for big bosses). The layout is elegant, simple, uncluttered by side bars with confusing symbols.  Ive played 1e & 2e. Both of these editions encapsulated what D&D is for me. While I loved these 2 editions there was always room for improvement. I was not a big fan of THACO for one. This MM creates challenges that are difficult and it allows the DM to scale these challenge ratings (tables which are in the DMG where it belongs). Every single iconic D&D beastie is here, everyone!  I played  for about half a year with a great group of guys whom Ive known for better part of my life, and for the first time I walked away from D&D. Fast forward 4 years and here we are. I played this game at demos around FLGS and cons and I was blown away! In short, because others are providing more concise reviews, I loved many elements of 5e. I did not have to play a tactical miniatures game anymore, in fact, I did not need mini's and battlematts (although these are great tools and I still use them). I did not need endless supplements with byzantine character options to play (and which costs $$$). I did not need to sacrifice role playing for roll playing. And most importantly, emphasis was not on combat, but on adventuring and stories. The DM now has control of her game, not the players. And that, in short is what D&D should be and what 5e has delivered.


----------



## gweinel

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

A beauty to look, a pleasure to read, one of the most well presented MM. I would prefere a paragraph or two more in each creature (a pure ecology would be nice), but noone is perfect.


----------



## Mistwell

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

This may be the best monster book ever.  The art is fantastic, the rules are lite but complete, there are excellent inventions here like lair actions and legendary monsters, the monster descriptions are superb and spark the imagination, and there is so much they fit between these covers! I love it.


----------



## synthapse

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

A fantastic beastiary, with far more monsters than I'd hoped. Legendary monsters are just what I've been hoping for.


----------



## talien

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

This Monster Manual is the crowning achievement of all the monster manuals that have gone before. From the artwork to the random quotes about each monster to the curious arcane details about the monster ecology, this manual knows that what makes a good monster book is one that strikes a balance between stat blocks and story. The 5th Edition Monster Manual isn't perfect, but it comes awfully close.


----------



## Jester David

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

The 5th Edition Monster Manual is a beautiful book. And it’s very arguably one of the best monster books of all time, a contender to the crown. And with books like the classic 1e Monster Manual, the 2e Monstrous Manual, the Bestiary or Tome of Horrors Complete for Pathfinder, or even the Monster Vault for 4e, the 5e MM was up against some pretty stiff competition. Even after 5e has gone the way of earlier editions, this Monster Manual will still have some solid appeal.If trying to hook someone into D&D I might consider skipping the Player’s Handbook and going right to the Monster Manual. The Starter Set might make it easier to play, but that requires an interest in wanting to try out the game. If you want to make someone curious about the game, to soften them up for the Starter Set and excite them with all the possibilities the game brings, this book is the one to hand out. In reading it I feel like I’ve thirteen again, skimming the 1st Edition Monster Manual borrowed by the public library and being fascinated by the boundless creatures. There’s just something appealing about reading about fantastic beasts and wondrous beings.I’m really anticipating finding the time to work on some 5th Edition monsters. I’ve already toying with ideas for updated monsters, variants, and new lairs. The book has enflamed my imagination. I want to use it. It’s made me excited. I don’t just want to use a monsters or see a particular creature in a fight: I want to tell stories, make worlds, create new monsters, and more.And this is the best thing I can say about the book.


----------



## Emirikol

*3 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

It has been fascinating watching the evolution of much of the presentation of gaming supplements and the "next" incarnation of the MM is no exception..except there was no evolution.  Nothing new here.  NO NPC's.  Same old dungeon crawl A-Z monsters that we've seen a bajillion times before.  Same ol' art.  jh


----------



## Ashran

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Highly recomanded


----------



## Goemoe

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

It has all, but rules to advance the creatures(as in 3.5E) and lists of monsters by CR or type. But I like it.


----------



## Simon Collins

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

This monster manual covers a great set of monsters and has some excellent information for integrating them into your campaign but it sorely misses having encounter building and monster creation information, which I believe should have been included.


----------



## Rhenny

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

I'm already getting good use out of the 5e Monster Manual, but it is more than just crunchy stat blocks.   I really like how the fluff/background content inspires my imagination.  I enjoy reading the book just like I enjoyed reading the 1e Monster Manual when I was first introduced to D&D over 30 years ago.  I feel like the magic is back.


----------



## MoutonRustique

*3 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

This is the first monster manual I own (and I own ~15) that requires me to ~force myself to read it a second time. 

The art is hit and miss for me (though always of great "objective" quality), some of the monsters will /never/ see use in my games, many of the monsters fall flat in terms of combat options and I'm not a fan of some presentation choices such as the spell lists.

I also find that many of the stat-block lines are overly long. The choice to make me hunt in the players' for the spells, but cluttering an entry with more than a full line for a +1 to damage /if/ they wield their weapon in two hands is... bad. 

Lastly, I find the little "notes" to be rather uninspiring for the most part.On the whole, I don't like it - but I can appreciate its qualities.Also, I find the absence of credit next to the image to be borderline insulting (I'm not sure why I reacted this strongly, but it is what I felt.)


----------



## Psikerlord#

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Superb art. Great monster selection and mechanics on the whole. Two gripes: too many good dragons which could have had more baddies instead, and some monsters are a bit plain - a unique ability for a few more of the vanilla beasties (like Ogre having a knock down or knock back effect) would have been perfect.


----------



## Xenu

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Not bad, but lacks a few things that older editions had in spades: monster treasure types, ecologies, and CR tables to name a few.  Artwork is not too bad.  Last few pages, however, simply have monsters crammed in without very good presentations.


----------



## Elderbrain

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

This particular MM has, IMO, the best monster selection, rules, and art for an official D&D product. The creatures look fantastic, they are easy to use, and almost all of my personal favorites were included, as well as "must-have" monsters that everybody wants to use like vampires, Mind flayers and liches. Pretty much all the bases are covered, from the Material plane critters to the Inner and Outer planar monsters (I.e. Genies, Angels, Demons, Devils, Yugoloths, Elementals, etc.)  And the appendix has an awesome selection of normal or semi-normal beasts and animals. Never before has so much gaming goodness appeared between the covers of one Monster Manual!


----------



## Blitzner

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

I disagree about some options for the monsters and it could have a wider variation on challenge levels, though. But the art is great and is very pleasant to see some oldschool monsters gaining space in our day to day game again.


----------



## machineelf

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

I can only hope they are working on a Monster Manual II that's just as good with great art.


----------



## Connorsrpg

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Quite possibly one of my favourite RP books of all time. I continually pick it up and read random entries. They have certainly learnt a lot from past editions. This is a fine balance. Not too much fluff where every critter has the same subheadings. One of the best parts they kept from the 4E Monster Vault was the Subheadings that told you a lot about the monsters - then followed with some flavour text. There are so many ideas for inc the monsters here.But I am not one to just want more fluff for my monsters. I love stats too. We are at least back to monsters being of an expected CR (rather than having to have a version of each level to be challenging). You now know what to expect from the 'average' ogre for eg. Then, for uniques, things should be easy to modify (but that stuff is apparently in the DMG). There are enough powers to make creatures usable in combat, but the stats are not overwhelming. One of my favourite aspects - AC actually means something again. (It is not determined by level). You can look at a critter and have some idea of its AC (due to armor and DEX).Great stats, VG art, and enough story to act as a coffee-table book. A hard balance to strike in a MM, but they did it! Get this book.


----------



## damnbul

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

This MM is artistic. A must purchase to anyone wanting to DM 5th. As a story teller you will enjoy every monster. As a player every fight and interaction will be challenging. Enjoy!


----------



## billd91

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Lots of great ideas for monsters - it's obvious that the design team spent a lot of time pouring over the surveys WotC conducted. But the book as a whole suffers a bit in the presentation of some information. There's no challenge rating index for the monsters, and that info is a bit more buried in the stat block than in 3e/4e. It's not clear why some creatures in the book sort in the main body and others among the animals and that makes some creatures like the blink dog harder to find than they should be.Good content - room to improve on usability.


----------



## ccooke

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Great art, great rules. Really flexible, with enough fluff to give ideas.


----------



## gnarm gimblegear

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

This edition of Dungeons & Dragons brought me back into the fold after a 25+ year absence. It is more compelling than any edition since 1st edition AD&D. This Monster Manual is likely the best ever in art and layout. There should have been an index of monsters by CR included in the print version and not as a supplemental PDF, but its isn't a huge issue.


----------



## Agamon

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

I really like the evocative art and monster fluff.


----------



## Merifluous

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Great art and look, huge selection of monsters for an initial MM, and great accompanying fluff makes this the best monster manual for D&D since at least 2e.


----------



## bragarfull

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

A good job for the new edition. The binding on this book has held up better than the PH.


----------



## guachi

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Better art than the 2e Monster Manual but lacking 2e's awesome ecology sections. The book is pretty and easy to use. The monster abilities are well presented. Most monsters get enough space to have the dry statistical run down and enough flavor text to bring them to life.


----------



## Pensquiggle

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Very thorough book. I quite like the artwork, I am a real fan of older versions, all the major entries have art. The stats are very clear and precise and the descriptions give plenty of adventure hooks as well as tactics. I love the little quotes scattered through the pages too.


----------



## Ravenheart87

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Tome of Horrors might have more monsters and Hacklopedia might look better, but neither of them is as well balanced as the new Monster Manual. The book has everything that you need for a D&D campaign, and even more: there are some rare, weird and strange stuff, that you probably never used before. It seems the writers were running out of space, the animals and many of their bestial cousins were compressed in a single appendix at the end, with short descriptions. It's okay for the mammoth and the smilodon, but maybe the blink dog or the phase spider deserved as much space as the displacer beast. Still, it's a very nice selection of creatures.The descriptions are well done. Not unnecessarily verbose and quite evocative. The key elements are even emphasized at the beginning of each paragraph. There might be some lore changes that you won't like, but the opposite is possible too. For example I don't know what to think about the aboleths reincarnating on the elemental plane of water, but on the other hand the merrow becoming more than a simple aquatic ogre is something I tottaly dig. The stat blocks are useful and clear, even if a bit bigger than I would prefer. Many creatures have variants that give them more power, usually without changing the CR - the summoning ability of demons and devils, and dragon magic is handled this way.The art is usually good, even if there are some mediocre pieces. Some creatures were redesigned or have unusual visuals, but I found these nice and interesting. The archmage with the corpse paint in the NPC appendix made me chuckle quite a bit.Summa summarum, the 5e Monster Manual has a balanced selection of monsters, the right amount of information, and completely satisfying art and layout. It's a must-have for 5e DMs.


----------



## Mercurius

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

A great product by Wizards of the Coast - really hits the sweet-spot. The art is generally quite good, ranging from "pretty good" to "terrifically terrifying." On a side note, I was a bit disappointed by the Tarrasque picture - it looks like a rubber bath toy. I would have liked to see more gristle, muscularity, and "tendonosity."


----------



## Krypter

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

A superb new version of a venerable classic D&D book, this edition of the Monster Manual delivers on almost every count. From the painted-style, beautiful layout to the lush monster illustrations to detailed statblocks and monster ecologies, it has everything you need. Except a good listing of monsters by Challenge Rating. The addition of Legendary Actions (for monsters) and Lair Actions (for locations) are a great rule innovation, and the return of detailed monster histories, ecologies, behaviours and links to D&D history (eg, Asmodeus, Tiamat, Icewind Dale, etc.) are very much welcome. With only a few exceptions the monster illustrations are excellent (elementals and sphinxes were poorly done, IMO) and very evocative, and the addition of background landscape art, small objects and fetishes and scroll quotes make the whole product feel like an ancient libram brimming with secret lore. Overall: It's great! Buy it!


----------



## DM Howard

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

First off, I have to say that this Monster Manual is MUCH better than the 4th Edition one (in my opinion of course!) and I like that there is more information and descriptive text in the monster entries than there seemed to be before.  I actually like flipping through this book and just reading a random entry.  However, knowing how fantastic of a job a monster book COULD be (check out Kenzer and Company's Hacklopedia for Hackmaster 5th Edition), I felt that there wasn't much "soul" in the book.  Certainly a must-have for any DM looking to run 5th Edition Dungeons and Dragons.


----------



## GMforPowergamers

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

After a so so Players hand book my expectations where low, but bam this one they hit out of the park


----------



## Sobran

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

I seriously cannot believe how many monsters they crammed into this tome. Thankfully, unlike some 4th Edition D&D books, this has a fair amount of fluff on each of the creatures. There are only two drawbacks worth noting, and neither is enough to lower my review score:1) There is no index by Challenge Rating. This is easily remedied by printing out a download WotC made available for this very problem. I'm not sure how this was overlooked, but at least it's been addressed.2) There is a small appendix of what appears to be animals. Occasionally, it includes something you might consider a monster, such as the Winter Wolf. Looking for the Winter Wolf and can't find it under 'W'? It's in the appendix. Thankfully, there's only a few questionable classifications in there.


----------



## mmtbb

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

My favorite MM so far.


----------



## Prism

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Loved the art, loved the monsters


----------



## ockhamtherazor

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

I like the art of this book. Apparently WotC finally realized that it does help selling books.There are many good things about this book, but let's talk about the dark side:1. High level monsters doesn't look scary. A large amount of them only know slash and bite and are very poor tactically.2. I expected more description and background of monster species. That I think worth sacrificing the number of monsters included. I know most of these monsters are already well decorated in old editions, but everybody want something new, right?3. So many magic resistance. That make spellcasting characters feel useless. On the otherside, not many monster has magic weapon. It's hard for me to believe that the badass big T doesn't even has magic weapon trait.


----------



## Gromund Felsbreaker

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Excellent work with many customization options. I'm very proud of WotC work, they have really grown up The descriptions are just what you need to know without overwhelming details, the monsters choice brings back in auge some old school creatures like Modrons and Flumphs AND you have got to love lair rules!It is true that it lacks a CR table, but you can simply find it free on the internet (such as many other sources for the game).


----------



## Zeitgeist

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

My kids and I love this book.  This book like the Player's handbook, is absolutely gorgeous.  The book is extremely sturdy and well bound.  The pages are well designed the layout just beautiful.  The collection of monsters is great and it contains a wide variety of creatures and monsters for every level and difficulty.  The editing is great, the descriptions really nice, more on some than others.  The stat blocks are easy to read and standout and are part of the art of the pages it seems to me.  The index is good.  There are several creatures that I wish never made it in here though and wish their were others.  I despise the robot like or mechanized creatures like Modrons and hope that steampunk/gearpunk, space aliens and gun stuff just does not make its appearance.  To me it seems out of place in a fantasy game.  I know the debate that this can create, this is just my opinion.  The book could probably use some tables categorizing kinds of creatures (Giant Spiders, I remember dozens of kinds, Undead, Conjured, Fire Breathing ones, etc.) and also could use more descriptions of monster's environments, eating and lifestyles, etc.  Some of the descriptions went into planes, relationships with Gods I am totally unfamiliar with, and did not offer much in way of descriptions.  Pathfinder Bestiary books are the measure I am using agains these and they do a decent job of categorizing monsters, have climate and environment identifiers, charts and table that are relatively useful.  I recommend downloading from the DnD website the list of monsters by challenge pdf.  Overall this is a beautiful book with a good variety of monsters.  I have yet to find a Monster Manual that I do not throw some monsters out and never use.  This is no exception.  Most manuals also do not offer all the information I want on a monster and that requires me to improvise, which is fine and to be expected.  I do wish though the ones I do use a lot were better talked about: I've always been a NPC and Miscellaneous Creatures kind of DM anyway, so a lot of this book, as does most of the Monster books out there, don't have much of what I am looking for.


----------



## Scottius

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

This may well be the finest Monster Manual released to date for Dungeons & Dragons. As one of the trio of core books for 5th Edition D&D if you're looking to run the new edition you're most likely going to be picking this book anyways but I still can't recommend it highly enough. Overall the art is wonderful and the writeups for the numerous creatures found within are packed full of ideas to build adventures & even campaigns around including the new Regional Effects some creatures possess. Mechanically the addition of Legendary & Lair actions make certain monsters stand out for especially memorable encounters.


----------



## Wolvercote

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Surpasses Pathfinder's Bestiary in quality or presentation and writing. The king is back.


----------



## dd.stevenson

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

This book is jammed with good stuff, but I think they left enough money on the table that I can't in good conscience give five stars. The art, writing style, monster abilities (some of which are fluff only!!!!) and approach to world building make this a worthwhile purchase. But there are some stinkers--the book's organization leaves a lot to be desired. And I can't help but notice that a lot of the monsters don't have built-in plot hooks or adventure building material, which is a shame.


----------



## Umbrathys

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Overall, this Monster Manual is of exceptional quality.  The art, presentation, and monster fluff make for a very entertaining read.  I would have scored this 5 out of 5 had the CR list been included and more game-appropriate monsters been presented (such as high level Fey, which are required for Player's Handbook spells).  All-in-all, the quality and content are excellent and make me long for the MMII


----------



## smiteworks

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

The art, trade dressing and layout is all top notch. It's chalk full of monsters from throughout the history of D&D and is an excellent MM #1 for a new edition. It's a little strange at first that the monsters by region and by CR lists are not included, but those are to be found in the DMG. The tactics section is not provided for each monster, but this seems to fit more with the feel of the new edition. Some groups may not like as much focus on tactics.


----------



## Bugleyman

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Dungeons and Dragons comes surging back looking much more like the game I've always wanted.

Pros:

Huge book jam-packed _full _of monsters.
Most of the art is fantastic.
Consists largely of compact, easy-to-use stat-blocks.
Cons: 

No "monsters by Challenge" index. Huh?
Some monsters are buried -- seemingly arbitrarily so -- in an appendix.
Zero PDF/eBook availability (at least at the time of this writing) is a MAJOR disappointment.
*(****-)*


----------



## PinkRose

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

The 5e Monster Manual is more than a Monster Manual.With the great back stories, the integrated fluff and crunch and the fabulous art, this book is one of the best RPG books to look at.Oh, and there's great monsters in there for your D&D needs, too.


----------



## Critical Hits

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Overall the Monster Manual holds a strong place on the shelf for this new edition of D&D. Though we’ve had almost two years to playtest this version of the game, opening the book surprises us with such a huge range of monsters we can use over the years. The book looks great, has some fantastic inspiring descriptions, beautiful artwork, and well-designed monsters to help our PCs look awesome. I cannot recommend it enough.


----------



## The Escapist

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

A trove of fascinating creatures and fun reading, the Monster Manual makes D&D 5th feel like a complete game and game world. Those who doubted the system based on the Player's Handbook alone may just be convinced by the Monster Manual's charms.


----------



## Stormrazor2000

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

The 5E monster manual is gorgeous, fun to read, and clearly a lot of thought went into making monsters interesting and exciting to run. Even trash mobs like kobolds and goblins have quirky abilities that make them feel like more than just little sacks of HP. They also feel different from each other. Kobolds are clearly foes that love to gang up, using pack tactics on prey, where goblins are hit and run specialists that can disengage or hide as a bonus action.   Almost every monster has a personality or quirk about them that as a DM I appreciate as it leads to ideas on how a monster can be part of an adventure, rather than being simply filler. The only downside was the missing monster by CR and terrain type, but that has been remedied by the DMG.


----------



## Argyle King

*3 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

The first time I picked up the Monster Manual, I was extremely happy.  I was also very surprised because I had been pretty negative toward D&D 5th Edition prior to the core books starting to be released.  Over time; while I still am glad I purchased the book, there are some things which have gotten under my skin.The lack of an index which lists creatures by CR is a little baffling.  I understand that there are space constraints in a book, but I feel as though an extra page or two to list things by CR would have been extremely helpful; especially given that this is the first MM of the new edition, and will likely be a book which is used quite frequently.Speaking of CR, there are some things revealed about the system which seem odd.  I haven't yet seen the DMG, so maybe that book will clear things up, but I still don't have a clear idea of what style of encounter design 5th Edition is going for.  The CR/XP budget system is hard to gauge.  I have a pretty good idea of what mentality I want there to be behind encounter design; after multiple readings, I'm slightly concerned about what kind of game 5th Edition is attempting to be.  In that same vein, there are a few story choices combined with mechanics which go a different direction than what I was hoping for; those things are easy enough to change, but it's still noticeable.Maybe I missed it, but does the Half-Dragon template change the CR or XP value of the creature it is added to?  That's a piece of information which seems relevant to the entry.The red shadow dragon artwork was pretty cool.  A lot of the artwork is phenomenal, but something about that piece in particular seemed cool.  Most of the entries have a good mix of crunch and fluff.  There's enough to spark my imagination and tell me about the creature, but the entries also leave enough wiggle room for me to easily change things as I see fit.  I also believe there is enough of a blank canvas left to provide opportunities for later books which delve deeper into the ecology of creatures.I'm not quite sure what else to say.  I like a lot of the book.  The artwork is fantastic.  There is a good mix of creature types and styles.  However, there are some small details which reveal a game I'm unsure of yet.  It's very likely that my opinion of this book is influenced by outside factors; I openly admit that.  I still suggest that someone interested in 5th Edition pick up the MM.  Though I need to see what the rest of the system looks like once all three core books are released before I can provide a clearer opinion which isn't too driven by novelty or too saddled with reservations about the product line.  I chose 3 stars because middle of the road is how I feel right now; I'm waiting to see which way the Monster Manual and the contents within turn once I have a fuller ability to test the contents and see how they function in actual play.  It wasn't long ago that I was extremely excited about the 4th Edition MM only to find that the contents weren't that exciting in actual play.  I'm optimistic, but cautious; my choice of rating reflects that.


----------



## JEB

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

It was monsters that got me into D&D - 1E's Fiend Folio and 2E's Monstrous Manual were my gateways into the game. And I've seen a lot of monster books since. But the 5E Monster Manual makes a very good case for being the best core monster book the game has ever produced. It's packed full of ideas, wonderfully illustrated, and covers pretty much all the iconic creatures for the game. It's really, really good.


----------



## Spykes

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

I really like this treatment of the now famous tome. Fantastic art and I thought they did a great job of selecting the most iconic monsters to start things off in 5e. The monster descriptions are very well done and they added enough to each monster that the DM can get clear ideas about how to integrate them into the world. I know first hand that it was very well tested and I think they did a great job with the accuracy of the on the Challenge Ratings. A+


----------



## Loki-lie-Smith

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

The biggest strength of the Monster Manual is all the plot hooks and adventure seeds found on each creature description.  The art is superb and it also have a great variety of enemies, not only to fight against, but to interact with.


----------



## grafikchaos

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

I had to just put my two cents in. This book is great! Art is wonderful, the monster stats are well organized and just fit the game, and it has plenty of them across all difficulty levels. This is probably my favorite monster book of all of the editions.


----------



## Thunderfoot

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

It's so nice to see things returning to normal in the D&D universe.  The Monster Manual was the benchmark that started to really get me excited about the 5th edition.  While there were a few layout issues, overall the entries are concise, informative and easy to read.  The artwork is stunning for the most part and overall a pleasure to behold.  The monster selection was good, though some favorites were missing and some inclusions were confusing, it was nice to see the homage to all editions held within its pages.


----------



## io9

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

You like monsters, right? Of course you do. What about a whole book full of monsters? That sounds cool. What if I told you about the best book of monsters ever? The 5E Monster Manual just might be the one.... I knew I was going to like this book as soon as I saw the screaming beholder on the cover. This Monster Manual is definitely my favorite 5E book so far.


----------



## Azzibeel

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

This is hands down my favorite Monster Manual. The art is amazing.  The monster bios are fantastic seeds for all sorts of encounters.


----------



## Hygelak

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

I love that WotC added thirty pages to this volume's original 320 pages -- classic monsters here, all keepers. The entries also have the perfect amount of fluff -- enough to get the DM's creative juices flowing without becoming overwhelming. There's some great writing in here too, so it's a fun read. Some have complained that the monster design isn't as detailed as in 4e where crunch is concerned, but for me this MM gets it right with most creatures having just a few special abilities to make them challenging and add flavor. Legendary abilities and Lair Actions are also cool. And as others have said the art is beautiful.


----------



## jadrax

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

A truly fantastic monster manual, that really feels that it contains the vast majority of truly iconic monsters. While there are some missteps (the Tarnasque is ill though out), the vast majority of monsters are fun, iconic and stripped down to provide lightning fast combat without becoming bogged down with dull system mechanic tricks.


----------



## TrippyHippy

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

You certainly get a comprehensive plentiful bunch of monsters to choose from, with decent illustrations, an easy to use format and a general good organisation. The NPCs are useful too. As such, it’s as useful a resource as any Monster Manual ever made _for D&D_. That said, the themed equivalents for other games such as WFRP, Ars Magica and RuneQuest also came equipped with some narrative ideas beyond a simple catalogue (or in the latter case an actual campaign world) which brings more directly to the table. Good. Very good, in fact. But not the best ever.


----------



## Tush Hog

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

This is a glorious version of the monster manual. The art and monster selection are top notch. I love the new stat blocks.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Bestiaries and Monster Manuals and other tomes full of critters and beasties are generally great for reference but almost as boring as spellbooks to actually read.  Not so with the 5E Monster Manual.  Every critter has nifty bits of lore associated with it, making it actually fun to read through.  There's also callbacks to prior editions, with some things like Demon amulets not seen since 1E, as well as nifty upgrades and updates to some creatures that make them intriguing and/or more usable than they were in prior editions.  Succubi/Incubi, for example, make so much more sense as independent fiends, as opposed to either demons (most prior editions) or devils (4E).  At any rate, this is by far the best book of monsters I have ever encountered.

Edit to add: The art is gorgeous.  Prettiest book of beasties I've ever seen as well.


----------



## Gilwen

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Even though this book didn't have a good CR index it still exceed my expectations and is one of the best MM's from any line that I have played.


----------



## JTorres

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

It would seem that, rather than get bogged down in trying to provide something shiny and new, the design philosophy behind the 5th edition of Dungeons & Dragons was to delve into the game's past in order to define its future.  This is no great revelation on my part as many other players and game masters have talked about this very thing but no other book out of the core three better exemplifies this reverence for D&D's past than the 5th Edition Monster Manual.  This book is filled with the classic creatures countless of player's have cut down over the years such as the eponymous dragons or the distinctive illithid.  Among the usual suspects are odd choices such as modrons which seem to have been placed in as playful nods to the more niche corners of D&D's past.  Then again it could be the inclusion of a creature like the modron might be in preparation for a new Manual of the Planes or a resurrection of the Planescape setting. Either way, there is a large selection of creatures to choose from for springing on unsuspecting adventurers.  Between the selection of creatures offered, the adventure seeds planted in each creature's fluff, and the enjoyment of just reading the entries for their own sake, I feel this is the best of the core books.  There's nothing original here but what is offered is so lovingly crafted that its been worth having on my shelf regardless.


----------



## BrockBallingdark

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

I wasn't sure what kind of art was going to be used, I personally was tired of cartoony/anime art.  I feel in love with the art first but then reading every monster just drew you in even more.  The layout is really good, easy to find everything you need to know about the monsters for 5E.  Love the Legendary actions and Lairs for some of the more nasty and iconic creatures, it makes them scary again.The non player characters and the misc. creatures index are also very helpful.  Solid book and my favorite of all three core 5E books.


----------



## Bugbear70

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

I'll admit it--I'm usually a crunch-over-fluff DM.  Just give me a good stat block and I'll figure out the rest.  However, the best part of the newest MM is the lore for each monster.  Almost every creature had at least one lore entry that got my mind a-churning on some devious campaign seed.  The PHB introduces the concept of awarding PCs inspiration, but the MM is meant to provide us DMs with inspiration!


----------



## Ezequielramone

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Beautiful book. full of things to kill.


----------



## Cristian Andreu

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Mixing both the streamlined method of 4e's with the in-depth writing of 2e, all the while filling it with top-notch art and a mighty sense of organization (except for the "Monsters by CR" index, which is missing for some reason) the new MM really is a piece of work to behold. Monster ecology is back as an entry and the diversity of creatures manages to showcase D&D's monumental heritage, making it both a useful tool and a nostalgic compendium of the things we all love to kill and loot.


----------



## Oakfist

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Great book.


----------



## EthanSental

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Nice art to go long with the new edition monsters, nicely done WoTC.  The CR chart missing not enough in my book to drop a star.


----------



## Stormonu

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Coming from previous editions, with the 2E Monstrous Manual being my favorite MM, it took a while for me to warm up to this book.  The full-color art mostly is full of gems (but there are a couple of stinkers) and the text is a great balance of mechanics and story hooks.  An overall worthy purchase, good for just sitting down and perusing as well as using in-game.


----------



## jcrog

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

The 5e Monster Manual looks great. The art is well done and the book is easy to read. The stat blocks are streamlined and even have average hit points and damage so you don’t have to roll them.  The monsters are definitely more deadly and more useable over a broader number of PC levels. Thanks to how the monsters scale in 5e they remain relevant longer. It may take more of them to be a threat but lower level monsters still can be used effectively against a party.  See my full review here: http://www.play-board-games.com/dungeons-and-dragons-5e-monster-manual-review/


----------



## delericho

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

This one basically does what it says on the tin - it's a manual of monsters for the 5th Edition D&D game. The book is abolutely stunning throughout, is well laid out, and has a very solid collection of critters. All in all, it's a winner.

(That said, it's only my second favourite monster book from the editions - the 2nd Edition Monstrous Manual has it beat... just barely. But then, that was also a fantastic book!)


----------



## PhD20

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

This book got great reviews and was hailed as the “world-builder’s monster manual” among many circles.  The artwork was (for the most part) absolutely stunning.  The cover art is my favorite of all the core rulebooks.  I love the regional and lair effects from major monsters.  The simplicity of the monster stat block is refreshing and this book is not lacking in lore.  The book does not leave out any major monsters but does leave a few monsters wanting more.  I was disappointed in the oni and minotaur to name a few but 90+% of the monsters are done very well. Coming from 4th Edition, I also want a few more types/templates of each monster but I am realizing that I can do that myself quite easily with this edition.


----------



## akr71

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

The artwork is great! The content is top-notch.  I just wish there were some rules/guidelines for creating additional NPCs.  I know I can re-skin the existing ones and that allows additional flexibility, but a half a column of text with guidelines for doing so would have pushed this into 'excellent' territory.  Oh, and a template for skeletons and zombies should I want to create others than what is listed.  I can work it out myself, but again, a paragraph or two for creating your own undead or even lycanthropes would have been awesome.


----------



## leonardoraele

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

+1!


----------



## Lucas Yew

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

While it may not be Perfect, it still has the most iconic monsters of D&D refined for 5th Edition. Good it is.


----------



## Topdecker

*3 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Great art.  But not one image that I can remember, not even the cover, with the exception of the Rust Monster.  For me, the purpose of a monster manual is first to inspire - to make me to want to create an adventure or an encounter after having gotten embroiled in inventive thought about a given creature or family of creatures.  The visual portion of the art tends to trigger me to take a closer look.  While it is filled with high quality art, very little of it tells a tale.  The art in the 1st edition MM is crude in comparison, but it does a much better job of telling a story, of helping you create an adventure and I am disappointed that I still find myself looking back to the 70's and 80's to get a clearer sense of how the story should be told.I am also disappointed that there is not some sort of terrain guide, encounter chart, or other tools that help you incorporate the 400+ creatures into a campaign.


----------



## Shagamemnon

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Though there are criticisms to be made- there aren't enough NPC stat blocks, there are a limited number of beasts to for shapeshifting, nitpicks with layout and editing- the overall product here is excellent. Wizards of the Coast's powerful art budget brings these monsters to life and the rules are really easy to use. As both a player and DM, I have had extremely positive experiences with this product.


----------



## BookBarbarian

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

I must admit, I bought this just to ge the rules for players becoming Lycanthropes. I wanted to play a Werebear. I was swept away by the art and descriptions of the Monsters. For the first time I was planning stories built around all these fantastic beasts. From time to time I still read through it just for fun.


----------



## maxnmn80

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Fun to read and plenty of gorgeous artwork, only a little more detailed monster descriptions is what I miss. But overall is excellent.


----------



## PatriotofKarrnath

*3 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

only 2 issues I had with this book, and to me they were major, 1 price, this book is overpriced, by a lot. Maybe I am a cheapskate, but some of the other books I have bought for similar prices were much more for the price. Second, this is a radical departure from 4th edition and I think I would have loved more "beginning" type monsters, so far have seen no indicator of a MM2, so having a bunch of high end critters was really of not much use, yeah they are cool, but when designing an adventure, having 3/4 + of the book unusable, that did not give me a warm fuzzy. That being said, the monsters that are in there are better than what I had in 4th, though I think that mechanic is better. the art is completely subjective, some pics I really enjoyed, others I thought were gak. drop it by 5-10 dollars, woulda been a 4, add some more "use right now" monsters woulda been a 4, do both, 5.


----------



## TheSwartz

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

A wonderful 5th edition D&D game is only made better by one thing; a wonderful Monster Manual.


----------



## timbannock

*4 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

The D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual is not 100% perfect, but it’s 1,000% totally f%$^ing gorgeous! Honestly, it’s so very, very close to 100% perfect. Wizards really did bring the art budget to bear on this book, providing more than just snazzy profile pix of all the monsters, but also neat pre-finalized artwork and concept sketches that often show the creatures in cool stances or doing interesting (sometimes downright silly) things, which helps make them come alive.

There’s a couple things missing — better indexing of the monsters by various things (Challenge, Terrain), ecology “stat blocks” like previous editions (organization, morale) — but some of these exist in the Dungeon Master’s Guide or in electronic form, so at worse we’re looking at a couple small missteps.

Rating: Content 4/5 and Form 5/5.

Read the full review at neuronphaser.com!


----------



## Daramere

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

[FONT=&quot]Overall, the Monster Manual should be a welcome addition to the bookshelf. It is, of course, a critical component of the GM’s arsenal. But it also looks great overall, has great art, reads great, and is just overloaded with monsters. It’s easy for the Monster Manual to coast and be a very workmanlike tome, but this one really excels. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]With all that said, the book is not perfect, and contains a major unforced error in not including an index of monsters by CR.[/FONT]


----------



## Dualazi

*3 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Pros:
- Overall great art design. There are a few stinkers to be found here and there, but on the whole I found the artwork to be very evocative and inspiring. 
- Good print quality. I've had no issue with smudging, tearing, or other damage, and my copy certainly sees some travel.
- High number of iconic monsters. While I'm sure everyone has a couple favorites of old that didn't make it, most of the infamous monsters are included here.

Cons:
-No monster by CR table. I have no idea whose idea it was to put this in the DMG, but this is a truly atrocious choice and I hope they're in the doghouse for it. It doesn't sound like much but this is a huge usability issue in my experience.
-Monsters frequently have spellcasting ability, but all of said spells are in the player's handbook. This means when planning and running sessions, you need to flip between all 3 books regularly, which again is a huge usability issue for me.
-Lore is heavily realms inspired, and places far too much importance on how the creatures fit in with the cosmology at large rather than other aspects of the monster. For example, the goblinoid entries spend too much time talking about their gods and not enough about things like their primary sources of food or technological level. Mabye Volo's fixes these, but as it stands in the MM the lore/ecology sections aren't what they could be.
- Boring monster abilities. This is the real downer here, there are a huge swath of creatures from low to high CR that have barely anything to separate them from the pack, save maybe the odd couple of resistances. What little diversity is to be had typically comes in the form of spellcasting ability, but ultimately a large number of the foes here are just auto-attackers with increased numbers as you progress. Things like auras, marks, and forced movement are all but nonexistent, and it's a real shame.
- In keeping with the above points, most of the monsters aim for the low end of the power spectrum, and savvy or well optimized players can frequently end up punching far above their assumed weight.
- Very few high CR opponents. If you're one of the few lucky ones who sees real high-end play, then be aware that the number of monsters with CRs in that range becomes very small, and you'll either have to homebrew some, check out 3rd party options, or simply go for volume of foes.

Overall the 5e MM is a workable entry to the genre for newcomers (which I suspect was the real goal at wizards) but for those of you that have been running D&D for years or even decades, you will likely need to do quite a bit of work to make them more interesting or more difficult. Those issues combined with faults in the layout stop this one from being a knockout, and with both Volo's and the excellent Tome of Beasts out now, I can't say it has aged well either.


----------



## Onslaught

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

At least one page per monster? check!
Dozens of creatures? check
Enemies that can threaten your players for a wide range of levels? check
Easy-to-read and easy-to-use stats? check

Actually I think this is the best Monster Manual in years. Some interesting things were ported from 4E, like minor abilities for every monster (even Kobolds and Goblins), rechargeable powers and pre-made Dragons, all of which work quite nicely.

They even throw up some old-shcool and comic monsters (Modrons, Flumph)... but it doesn't take up space as the book have so many options...


----------



## CheezyRamen

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Good source of monsters to inspire any adventure that you might have in mind. If you're ever bored and need pooping material I can't imagine a better read lol.


----------



## Enrico Poli1

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

The art and overall quality is masterwork. Best version of Gygax's bestiary.


----------



## Leif

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

Excellent work by everyone involved.


----------



## Jesse David

*5 out of 5 rating for D&D 5th Edition Monster Manual*

A dungeon master's must-have


----------

